# Emperor_Evulz vs hopeandjoy



## Totodile (Feb 2, 2015)

Emperor_Evulz said:


> *Format:* 3 v 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 33%
> ...


[size=+2]*Emperor_Evulz vs hopeandjoy*[/size]

*Emperor_Evulz's active squad*

 *Amotherasu* the male Larvesta <Flame Body>
 *Yogurt* the female Solosis <Magic Guard>
 *Leaf* the female Eevee <Adaptability>
 *Mystery * the female Skrelp <Adaptability>
 *Fluffy* the male Aron <Sturdy>
 *Flintlock* the male Clauncher <Mega Launcher>
 *Bumbles* the male Weedle <Shield Dust>


*hopeandjoy's active squad*

 *Feenie* the male Fletchling <Gale Wings>
 *Wotter* the female Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Lily* the female Petilil <Own Tempo>
 *Lyra* the female Espurr <Keen Eye>
 *Morgan* the female Flabébé (Blue Flower) <Flower Veil>

Order of business:
- Emperor_Evulz sends out
- hopeandjoy sends out and commands
- Emperor_Evulz commands
- I ref


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2015)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkk my fiiiirst batttlllleeee I even have the perfect song for this location~~~

*deep breathes*

*regains composure*

Okay . . . *Fluffy*, let's go and dominate the opponent.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 3, 2015)

Let's go *Wotter*!

Let's start this fight with an *Aqua Jet*. Then try and lower defense with *Rock Smash*. Finally, use *Taunt*. If during any of these actions Fuffy Protects, use *Swords Dance* instead.

*Aqua Jet/Swords Dance~Rock Smash/Swords Dance~Taunt/Swords Dance*


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2015)

You can power through this Fluffy, just stay calm and let's focus on debilitating the enemy and keeping up with them.

First, use *Rock Tomb* to try and stop Wotter's Aqua Jet from reaching you. Then, while she's reeling from the attack, use *Automize* to keep up with the faster opponent, and end with a *Metal Claw*, in hopes to buff yourself further. If  you believe she'll dodge your assault before you began and she hasn't completed her Taunt yet, buff yourself with* Iron Defense*.
*
Rock Tomb ~ Automize ~ Metal Claw/Iron Defense
*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 3, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Taking in the situation.
Commands: Rock Tomb ~ Automize ~ Metal Claw/Iron Defense

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Eager to begin.
Commands: Aqua Jet/Swords Dance ~ Rock Smash/Swords Dance ~ Taunt/Swords Dance


Evening descends on the city with a slow surety. Behind and above the towering faces of apartment buildings, the clouds churn with the faint rumblings of thunder, though they are gradually, gradually dispersing. It is on this lonely, damp street that we find two trainers and their Pokemon, eager to take part in an illegal battle. The ref, though slightly nervous, signals them to begin, keeping an eye out for the roaming police.

Wotter moves first. She shoots forward, prepared by a jet of high-pressure water, and slams into Fluffy without ceremony. The Aron grunts at the impact, already irritated. As Wotter is skipping back, he stomps on the road, calling upon energy of stone. Around Wotter, the road breaks into pieces, leaping up and pinning her down in an unconventional tomb; some of the edges cut into her. She squeaks at the impact, struggling to pull herself free of the prison. The ref looks around automatically, wondering if police have a built-in property damage detector.

With some effort, Wotter emerges. She moves with a slight limp — that Rock Tomb has left a mark. Nevertheless, she forms a little fist and darts forward, punching Fluffy in the face. It doesn’t send him skidding backward, thanks to his weight, but beneath his faceplate he winces at the fighting-type attack. Shaking himself, he prepares to react … but then he pauses, going over his command. Automize? What’s that? It sounds familiar. Oh, she must mean Autotomize! He knows that one. He concentrates, and soon bits and pieces of his armor are shaved away as if by magic, leaving him feeling much lighter.

In fact, he feels quick enough to move again right away! He concentrates on one of his legs, and it glows with metallic energy as he moves forward. Though the road is a little slippery, he manages to slice Wotter with his temporary claw. As he pulls away from the indignant Oshawott, he notices that traces of the energy still remain on his foreleg, and breaks into a grin underneath his faceplate. That grin soon fades, however, when Wotter chatters at him, accusing him of beating around the bush. _That was it? Are you too busy trying to buff yourself to do any real damage? Lame._ Fluffy snorts at the accusation, pawing at the ground, when—

“Officer, did you hear that?”

“I think so. What’s that?”

“Sounds like a Pokemon.”

“Sounds suspicious, is what it sounds.”

“Let’s check it out.”

A few minutes of fleeing the scene later, everyone has taken up a new stance in an alleyway farther away. The ref allows them to take stock of their situation, not done looking around in paranoia that the police aren’t far behind. Fluffy is still steamed, wanting nothing more than to pummel Wotter, while Wotter meets his incensed gaze.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 86%
Energy: 93%
Status: Itching for a fight. Weight is halved. Taunted (3 more actions). Att +1, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Rock Tomb ~ Autotomize ~ Metal Claw

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 83% 
Energy: 91%
Status: Preparing herself. Spe -1.
Actions: Aqua Jet ~ Rock Smash ~ Taunt


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is now taking place in a narrow alleyway.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 100% - 7% (Aqua Jet) - 7% (Rock Smash) = 86%
- Fluffy’s energy: 100% - 3% (Rock Tomb) - 2% (Autotomize) - 2% (Metal Claw) = 93%
- Wotter’s health: 100% - 13% (Rock Tomb) - 4% (Metal Claw) = 83%
- Wotter’s energy: 100% - 2% (Aqua Jet) - 3% (Rock Smash) - 4% (Taunt) = 91%

*Other Notes:*
- Rock Tomb was a critical hit.
- Because Automize sounds very close to Autotomize, Fluffy had a 50% chance to figure out what was meant by his command.
- As of the third action, Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- Metal Claw raised Fluffy’s attack.
- On the third action, the police were alerted, and the battlers moved to a new location.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Emperor_Evulz commands
- hopeandjoy commands


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 3, 2015)

Excellent job so far Fluffy. Seeing as you're enraged, let's let loose that anger and stun the opponent. Using the water on the ground, slide into and slam her with an *Iron Head*, then as fast as you can crush her with *Stomp*, then *Dragon Rush*. 

*Iron Head* ~ *Stomp* ~ *Dragon Rush*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 3, 2015)

Alright Wotter, let's try and avoid some of those attacks by using Dig, followed by Protect.

*Dig (for two actions)~Protect*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 4, 2015)

Actually guys I just remembered that water resists steel. I fixed the damage so that Metal Claw only did 4% damage rather than 6%. Sorry about that.

If this changes how you want to command, let me know!

Edit: Wait, what am I talking about? 2% isn't paralysis. I'll work on the reffing anyway.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 4, 2015)

Totodile said:


> Actually guys I just remembered that water resists steel. I fixed the damage so that Metal Claw only did 4% damage rather than 6%. Sorry about that.
> 
> If this changes how you want to command, let me know!
> 
> Edit: Wait, what am I talking about? 2% isn't paralysis. I'll work on the reffing anyway.


It's fine with me, 2 percent isn't something I'll cry over lol


----------



## Totodile (Feb 4, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 86%
Energy: 93%
Status: Itching for a fight. Weight is halved. Taunted (3 more actions). Att +1, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Iron Head ~ Stomp ~ Dragon Rush

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 83% 
Energy: 91%
Status: Preparing herself. Spe -1.
Commands: Dig (for two actions) ~ Protect

The round begins with Fluffy lowering his head, summoning a metal sheen over his metal faceplate. His feet smack against the damp concrete seconds before he headbutts Wotter; she squeaks and splashes slightly as she stumbles, but soon stands straight. Deciding she should get out of the way for a while, she starts to dig … but the concrete is in the way. She paws at the hard surface, wondering how Fluffy managed to break up the main road in the first round. Rock energy, maybe? Her thoughts are disrupted, though, as a little leg stomps down on her tail, and she growls angrily at the sudden impact.

Beneath his faceplate, Fluffy grins. With a little concentration, he brings blue flames roaring to life around him, and charges at his opponent once more. He strikes, hard … against an energy shield, sending him bouncing back. Wotter watches him collide with the ground, letting out a little sigh of relief at avoiding the attack.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 86%
Energy: 80%
Status: Getting to his feet. Weight is halved. Att +1, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Iron Head ~ Stomp ~ Dragon Rush

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 70% 
Energy: 86%
Status: A little embarrassed. Spe -1.
Actions: nothing ~ nothing ~ Protect


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place in a narrow alleyway.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 86%
- Fluffy’s energy: 93% - 4% (Iron Head) - 4% (Stomp) - 5% (Dragon Rush) = 80%
- Wotter’s health: 83% - 7% (Iron Head) - 6% (Stomp) = 70%
- Wotter’s energy: 91% - 5% (Protect) = 86%

*Other Notes:*
- The alley is made up of the same material as the roads outside, so Dig failed.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- hopeandjoy commands
- Emperor_Evulz commands


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck. It's okay. We're okay.

Start off with a Rain Dance to raise water's effectiveness. Then use Water Pulse. Finally, Scald. If they Protect on the second or third action, use Swords Dance. 

*Rain Dance~Water Pulse/Swords Dance~Scald/Swords Dance*


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 4, 2015)

Excellent job Fluffy, you're doing great sweetie! While she's using Rain Dance, buff yourself further with *Iron Defense*, then kill the rain with a *Sandstorm*, and finally, shield yourself with *Protect*; we can't let that burn hit us.

*Iron Defense ~ Sandstorm ~ Protect*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 5, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 86%
Energy: 80%
Status: Getting to his feet. Weight is halved. Att +1, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Iron Defense ~ Sandstorm ~ Protect

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 70% 
Energy: 86%
Status: A little embarrassed. Spe -1.
Commands: Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse/Swords Dance ~ Scald/Swords Dance

Having decided he doesn’t like bouncing off of Protect shields, Fluffy decides to buff himself up a little in the defense department. He concentrates, and liquid metal seeps out of his pores, coating him in a thin layer of silver-gray. Wotter, unimpressed with this display, decides to show him how a real ‘mon gets it done by launching into a dance, slipping in and out of twisting curves. As she makes the finishing move, the clouds above rumble in approval, and raindrops splatter against the concrete in a savage rhythm.

Fluffy shakes his head. He knows he can do better than that. Lowering his head slightly, he reaches out toward the power of the land and stone … but the concrete is in the way. Even the dirt that would have littered the ground is seeped in water, and the faint stirrings of wind around his feet can’t dry it faster than the rain can fall. He considers this for a moment, then grumbles as he lets the rock energy slip away. Wotter, not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, raises her little paws and blasts a wave of watery energy at her opponent, boosted by the oncoming rain, pulsing with a low thrum.

The Water Pulse washes over Fluffy for a long moment, and when it’s over, he’s sputtering. _That was not fun,_ he decides, and puts up a protective shield to prevent any more damage for the time being. Wotter doesn’t bother testing it, instead focusing on heightening her battling skills. She launches into another dance, this time spinning about with imaginary swords. When she comes to a stop, her claws and shell look a little sharper, and she stands ready for her next orders as a disappointed Fluffy lets his shield drop.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 72%
Energy: 76%
Status: Tensing in the rain. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Iron Defense ~ nothing ~ Protect

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 70% 
Energy: 78%
Status: Pumped.  Att +2, Spe -1.
Actions: Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse ~ Swords Dance


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place in a narrow alleyway.
- It is raining (3 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 86% - 14% (Water Pulse) = 72%
- Fluffy’s energy: 80% - 2% (Iron Defense) - 2% (Protect) = 76%
- Wotter’s health: 70%
- Wotter’s energy: 86% - 4% (Rain Dance) - 2% (Water Pulse) - 2% (Swords Dance) = 78%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- Because the city is damp and the dirt is diluted in water, Sandstorm failed.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Emperor_Evulz commands
- hopeandjoy commands


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 5, 2015)

It's nothing Fluffy, now let's grind them a bit more. Fire a *Shock Wave *at 'em, then, poison her systems with *Toxic*, and finally show her your soft side with *Attract*. If at any point she Protects, *Chill* on that as well.

*Shock Wave/Chill ~ Toxic/Chill ~ Atract/Chill*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 5, 2015)

Protect against that Shock Wave, then wait until Fluffy begins to use Toxic and use Aqua Jet to dodge it. Finally, use Razor Shell.

*Protect~Aqua Jet (after Fluffy uses Toxic to dodge said Toxic)~Razor Shell*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 5, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 72%
Energy: 76%
Status: Tensing in the rain. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Shock Wave/Chill ~ Toxic/Chill ~ Attract/Chill

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 70% 
Energy: 78%
Status: Pumped.  Att +2, Spe -1.
Commands: Protect ~ Aqua Jet (after Fluffy uses Toxic to dodge said Toxic) ~ Razor Shell

Fluffy shakes himself, scattering rain everywhere. He’ll be sure to hit her this time, regardless of what she does. His form glows briefly yellow, and an electric current pulses from him, honing in on the target. Inches away, though, it dissipates into nothingness, having been thwarted by a transparent shield of protection. Wotter exhales as the electricity vanishes, glad to have avoided one of her weaknesses.

_Really?_ Fluffy shakes himself. Well, this next one is sure to hit. He hocks up a nasty mix of goopy poisons — where they came from, everyone will be happy not to know — and vomits it up, letting it sail in a gross arc toward the otter … who shoots away in a blast of water, letting the Toxic splash harmlessly in a puddle where she had just been standing.

Third time’s a charm, right? Fluffy smooths his head spike, making it shine even as the rain is coming down. His big blue eyes gaze at Wotter, who stares back with a look of interest. Say, he’s actually kind of cute, isn’t he? Pretty much harmless when you get down to it. Her paw, which had been grasping at her shell, seems to forget what it’s doing as she raises it to her face. Does she look okay? What if she smooths her fur like this? She barely notices the rain lighten, and the clouds above drift in their slow parade.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 72%
Energy: 65%
Status: Glad the rain is gone. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Shock Wave ~ Toxic ~ Attract

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 70% 
Energy: 72%
Status: Blushing. Attracted (severe). Att +2, Spe -1.
Actions: Protect ~ Aqua Jet ~ attracted


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place in a narrow alleyway.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 72%
- Fluffy’s energy: 76% - 3% (Shock Wave) - 4% (Toxic) - 4% (Attract) = 65%
- Wotter’s health: 70%
- Wotter’s energy: 78% - 4% (Protect) - 2% (Aqua Jet) = 72%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- hopeandjoy commands
- Emperor_Evulz commands


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 6, 2015)

You know what Wotter? The more of you there are the more there is for Fluffy to admire, so use Double Team to make clones. Also, the fastest way to a man's heart is through song, so use Round on the second and third action if you're attracted to Fluffy. If you're not though, use Razor Shell and try and lower defense.

*Double Team~Razor Shell (if not attracted)/Round (if attracted) x2*


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like you've found an admirer sweetie. Use *Aerial Ace* to pinpoint the real her, then if you found the real her, spew some more *Toxic*, but if you haven't then just *Chill* that turn, and *Chill* the next turn as well.

*Aerial Ace ~ Toxic/Chill (if Aerial Ace missed the real her somehow) ~ Chill*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 7, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 72%
Energy: 65%
Status: Glad the rain is gone. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Aerial Ace ~ Toxic/Chill (if Aerial Ace missed the real her somehow) ~ Chill

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 70% 
Energy: 72%
Status: Blushing. Attracted (severe). Att +2, Spe -1.
Commands: Double Team ~ Razor Shell (if not attracted)/Round (if attracted) x2

As the round begins, Fluffy considers his commands. The real Wotter? There’s only one of her there. Unless it’s a trick somehow? With a quick burst of flying energy, he speeds through the air and slams into the Oshawott, who stumbles back. Fluffy grins to himself, glad that there’s no weird trickery going on here. His admirer, meanwhile, giggles to herself at the fact that he actually touched her! Maybe this could work out after all.

Fluffy, despite his assurance that there’s no cloning going on, doesn’t feel much like giggling. In fact, as he pulls more of the natural poisons from within him, he feels like he’s going to be sick. With no small amount of revulsion, even though he’s immune to the actual effects, he heaves a generous helping of toxic gloop at Wotter. It splatters disgustingly across her fur, seeping down into her skin and further into her system. She stares down at herself, and some of the sparkle in her eye flickers out. Did he just … Did he …? A look of disgusted despair crosses her features, and she lets out a reverberating wail that echoes off the buildings. Fluffy rolls his eyes at what’s more an annoyance than anything else, and is about to try to lie down and just ignore it when—

“Hey, it’s more noise!”

“More noise? Don’t they know that sounds suspicious?”

“Heh. Sounds suspicious. I get it.”

“Oh, come on and let’s find whatever’s making it. Darn kids …”

A hasty retreat ensues, and eventually everyone involved arrives at another out-of-the-way road. They keep an ear out in case anyone is approaching, but for now it seems like the coast is clear. The round has come to a sudden end, but the battle isn’t over.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 71%
Energy: 58%
Status: Taking in yet another road. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Aerial Ace ~ Toxic

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 63% 
Energy: 69%
Status: Slightly queasy. Attracted (moderate). Badly poisoned (2% next round). Att +2, Spe -1.
Actions: attracted ~ Round


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place on a lonely road.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 72% - 1% (Round) = 71%
- Fluffy’s energy: 65% - 3% (Aerial Ace) - 4% (Toxic) = 58%
- Wotter’s health: 70% - 6% (Aerial Ace) - 1% (Toxic) = 63%
- Wotter’s energy: 72% - 3% (Round) = 69%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- On the second action, the police were alerted, and the battle was moved to a new location.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Emperor_Evulz commands
- hopeandjoy commands


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 7, 2015)

Great work dear. Now please surround yourself with *Stealth Rock *to be protected, then *Chill* twice

*Stealth Rock ~ Chill ~ Chill*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 8, 2015)

Use Rock Smash to break though the Stealth Rock until the Stealth Rock is gone, and then use Facade. If you managed to break though the rocks on the first action and used Facade on the second action, use Scald on the third.

*Rock Smash~Rock Smash (if not all rocks are gone)/Facade~Rock Smash (if not all rocks are gone)/Facade (if didn't use in second action)/Scald*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 13, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 71%
Energy: 58%
Status: Taking in yet another road. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Stealth Rock ~ Chill ~ Chill

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 63% 
Energy: 69%
Status: Slightly queasy. Attracted (moderate). Badly poisoned (2% this round). Att +2, Spe -1.
Commands: Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash (if not all rocks are gone)/Facade ~ Rock Smash (if not all rocks are gone)/Facade (if didn't use in second action)/Scald

Fluffy doesn’t waste any time. With a little concentration, he summons a trio of shards of mysterious floating rocks, which he sets into motion in a lazy circle around him. He peers out from his protective shields, cutely daring his opponent to come at him. For her part, Wotter is content to watch the rocks cycle in their perpetual motion, gazing as their jagged forms alternately hide and reveal her crush’s form. He looks so cute when he’s brooding, right? Or is that not the right word? Who cares?

Not Fluffy, that’s for sure. He settles down, confident that his powers will protect him, and proceeds to just chill for a while, daydreaming about being big and strong someday. Wotter stares at him in disbelief. Is he just ignoring her? But she didn’t even do anything wrong! Maybe she should get him to pay attention. Her fist glows with an energy that thrums to the rhythm of her heart, and once she’s darted forward she slams it into Fluffy’s guards with more strength than her little shape would suggest. The attack smashes one of the rocks to rubble, then continues on to provide the same favor for another in the same blow. The jagged edges cut a little into her skin, but she grins anyway at having accomplished this.

A blue eye cracks open at the sound of pebbles clattering to the road. Deciding it’s nothing to worry about, Fluffy lets himself relax some more, and more energy returns to his limbs. Wotter frowns at this. Didn’t he just see that she can punch his stuff? Maybe he needs a repeat performance. Her fist glows again, and the last shard of Stealth Rock is pummelled out of existence. This time Fluffy does notice, and he finishes his chilling session by getting to his feet, ready to get back into the fray.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 71%
Energy: 75%
Status: Feeling refreshed. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Stealth Rock ~ Chill ~ Chill

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 55% 
Energy: 63%
Status: Getting her competitive groove back. Attracted (light). Badly poisoned (3% next round). Att +2, Spe -1.
Actions: attracted ~ Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place on a lonely road.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 71%
- Fluffy’s energy: 58% - 3% (Stealth Rock) + 10% (Chill) + 10% (Chill) = 75%
- Wotter’s health: 63% - 4% (Stealth Rock) - 2% (Stealth Rock) - 2% (Toxic) = 55%
- Wotter’s energy: 69% - 3% (Rock Smash) - 3% (Rock Smash) = 63%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- I’m interpreting Stealth Rock as summoning three shards, since it costs 3% energy.
- The first Rock Smash would have lowered Fluffy’s defense, so it broke two shards instead of one.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- hopeandjoy commands
- Emperor_Evulz commands


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's use Aqua Jet to attack first next action. Then use Water Pulse followed by Scald. If Fluffy Protects, Chill. If Fluffy tries to status you more, use Protect.

*Aqua Jet/Chill/Protect~Water Pulse/Chill/Protect~Scald/Chill/Water Pulse*


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 17, 2015)

Now that you're nice and rested sweetie, use *Magnet Rise* and leap over her onslaught, then while floating blast her with *Shock Wave* and leap down on her with *Rock Smash*

*Magnet Rise ~ Shock Wave ~ Rock Smash*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 20, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 71%
Energy: 75%
Status: Feeling refreshed. Weight is halved. Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Magnet Rise ~ Shock Wave ~ Rock Smash

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 55% 
Energy: 63%
Status: Getting her competitive groove back. Attracted (light). Badly poisoned (3% this round). Att +2, Spe -1.
Commands: Aqua Jet/Chill/Protect ~ Water Pulse/Chill/Protect ~ Scald/Chill/Water Pulse

Before Fluffy can react, Wotter rockets through the air, propelled by a high-pressure jet of water, and slams into him. Fluffy grumbles at the impact, doing his best to stay upright on the slippery road, and while she skips back he shakes the droplets from his plating. Maybe she needs to see who’s above who? Or something. That sounded better in his head. With some careful concentration, he rises to a comfortable height above the road, letting his magnetic field separate him from the planet’s.

He considers his feat with some measure of pride. If this is what electricity can do, maybe he can utilize it just as well for attacking? Manipulating his magnetic field again, he fires off a series of electric pulses, which hone in on Wotter with unsettling accuracy. She chatters angrily at the attack, brushing her fur back into place from where it had been ruffled. What a jerk! If he wants to play with pulses, she’ll give him pulses. A blast of water thrumming with sound slams into the Aron, disorienting him briefly as the noise rings in his ears.

Fluffy, dripping wet, shakes himself. This is no time for distraction, he thinks, and promptly dips down to drive his foot into her body. The force is enough to make her shell crack a little, and Wotter grumbles at the wanton destruction of personal property. She concentrates, and a second Water Pulse bursts outward from around her body, slamming into Fluffy and soaking him further. They glare at each other for a moment, with Wotter suppressing a shudder as poison courses through her veins, when suddenly …

“It’s really a nice night when there’s no caterwauling, isn’t there?”

“Officer, do you even know what ‘caterwauling’ means?”

“No, but it sounds unpleasant, so I’m using it to describe the hypothetical situation.”

“I’d make a comment on that, but I don’t think it’d be worth the demotion.”

“Smart kid.”

The battlers flee the scene. Some time later, the ref leads them into an abandoned warehouse, with only the occasional tool disrupting the otherwise empty space. The Aron and the Oshawott, take in their surroundings, noting that only a grimy window and a flickering light bulb prevent total darkness from overtaking the scene. The quiet dripping of the leaky roof provides a rhythm to segue into the next round of the battle, and the battlers await their next orders.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 42%
Energy: 65%
Status: Contemplating the experience of birds. Weight is halved. Levitating (2 more actions). Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Magnet Rise ~ Shock Wave ~ Rock Smash

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 42% 
Energy: 57%
Status: Glad to be doing some damage. Badly poisoned (4% next round). Att +2, Def -1, Spe -1.
Actions: Aqua Jet ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is now taking place in an empty warehouse.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 71% - 7% (Aqua Jet) - 11% (Water Pulse) - 11% (Water Pulse) = 42%
- Fluffy’s energy: 75% - 4% (Magnet Rise) - 3% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Rock Smash) = 65%
- Wotter’s health: 55% - 7% (Shock Wave) - 3% (Rock Smash) - 3% (Toxic) = 42%
- Wotter’s energy: 63% - 2% (Aqua Jet) - 2% (Water Pulse) - 2% (Water Pulse) = 57%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- Rock Smash lowered Wotter’s Defense.
- On the third action, the police passed by, forcing the battle to move to a new location.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Emperor_Evulz commands
- hopeandjoy commands


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 24, 2015)

Good work my dear, now, show her your inner gentlemen and *Captivate* her, then hit them from afar with *Shock Wave*, and float over to her and nail her with *Reversal*. If at any point she tries to protect, use *Hone Claws*

*Captivate/Hone Claws ~ Shock Wave/Hone Claws ~ Reversal/Hone Claws*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 13, 2015)

*DQ warning for hopeandjoy, 48 hours.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 13, 2015)

Take the Captivate and use *Razor Shell*, then *Protect* and use *Aqua Jet* to avoid the Reversal.

*Razor Shell~Protect~Aqua Jet (to dodge Reversal)*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 13, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 42%
Energy: 65%
Status: Contemplating the experience of birds. Weight is halved. Levitating (2 more actions). Att +1, Def +2, Spe +2. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Captivate/Hone Claws ~ Shock Wave/Hone Claws ~ Reversal/Hone Claws

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 42% 
Energy: 57%
Status: Glad to be doing some damage. Badly poisoned (4% this round). Att +2, Def -1, Spe -1.
Commands: Razor Shell ~ Protect ~ Aqua Jet (to dodge Reversal)

The lighting is dim, but that doesn’t discourage Fluffy. He floats over to Wotter, who leans away to avoid an expected attack … but she finds herself a little puzzled when he strikes an intriguing pose, with his deep blue eyes like pools of beauty looking into her soul. A little flustered, she grips her shell, deciding to do something that doesn’t require a lot of concentration: with a quick motion, she jumps up and slices across his faceplate, making him float back from the force. She nods to herself, pleased to have caused so much damage.

Fluffy growls, and his mood isn’t much helped when she sets up a translucent green shield. What does she think she’s doing, hiding like that? Well, no matter. He rubs his little legs together, sharpening his feet into resemblances of points. From behind her Protect, Wotter watches his face in trepidation. What is he thinking about? She doesn’t really like the systematic way he’s Honing his Claws. Might want to be careful …

Indeed, as soon as she drops her shield, Fluffy — having floated back to the ground at this point — charges forward, channeling his growing tiredness into a strike that reflects his mood. Having anticipated this, Wotter darts out of the way in a burst of water, making Fluffy skid as he looks around in confusion. Eventually he catches sight of her, and the two stare each other down as the battle starts to really take its toll on them.

*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 28%
Energy: 57%
Status: Snorting. Weight is halved. Att +2, Def +2, Spe +2, Acc +1. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Actions: Captivate ~ Hone Claws ~ Reversal (missed)

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 38% 
Energy: 49%
Status: Smirking. Badly poisoned (5% next round). Att +2, Def -1, SpA -2, Spe -1.
Actions: Razor Shell ~ Protect ~ Aqua Jet


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place in an empty warehouse.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 42% - 14% (Razor Shell) = 28%
- Fluffy’s energy: 65% - 2% (Captivate) - 2% (Hone Claws) - 4% (Reversal) = 57%
- Wotter’s health: 42% - 4% (Toxic) = 38%
- Wotter’s energy: 57% - 4% (Razor Shell) - 2% (Protect) - 2% (Aqua Jet) = 49%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- hopeandjoy commands
- Emperor_Evulz commands


----------



## Totodile (Mar 28, 2015)

*DQ warning for hopeandjoy, 48 hours.*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, time to go for broke. Hit Fluffy with Waterfall on all three turns. If you hit the cap or Fluffy prevents you from attacking, Chill. If Fluffy uses a non-damaging move that won't status you, use Encore.

*Waterfall/Chill/Encore x3*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 11, 2015)

*DQ warning for Emperor_Evulz, 48 hours.*


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 12, 2015)

Go all in and slam her with* Rock Slide*, but if she gets too close try to flinch her with *Headbutt*

*Rock Slide/Headbutt X3*


----------



## Totodile (Apr 14, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Emperor_Evulz (Ooo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 28%
Energy: 57%
Status: Snorting. Weight is halved. Att +2, Def +2, Spe +2, Acc +1. Autotomize 1/1 used.
Commands: Rock Slide/Headbutt x3

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 38% 
Energy: 49%
Status: Smirking. Badly poisoned (5% this round). Att +2, Def -1, SpA -2, Spe -1.
Commands: Waterfall/Chill/Encore x3

Rain patters on the roof above. For a moment, neither battler moves, looking for some opening to exploit, knowing that this is the end for one of them.. Then Fluffy rears up on his hind legs, braces himself, and slams his feet down into the floor. The force of the blow sends cracks running through the cement, breaking it up and sending it tumbling toward Wotter. She blanches just before the stone slams into her, knocking her down and leaving her breathless. It’s only for a moment, though, and soon she’s back on her feet, waving her paws around her body dramatically to summon a curtain of shifting, frothing water, much like the aquatic energy now raging inside her. Propelling herself, she springs at Fluffy with just as much force as he used moments before. When she hits him, the water explodes outwards, washing forcefully over him. She skips back, pleased to see him blinking and dripping wet as he wonders what just happened.

Coming to himself, Fluffy snorts. He isn’t sure he can last much longer, not from another one of those water attacks. Still, he has to try. Slamming against the floor again, he sends another tide of rocks clattering toward Wotter, who grimaces at the new onslaught. She recovers soon enough, cloaking herself in water again and ramming herself into him. While he lies there, she withdraws, watching as he trembles to hold on, trying not to pass out … and he doesn’t. Shakily, he climbs to his feet, to Wotter’s shock. How can this be? Shouldn’t he be unconscious by now? His rocky body can’t be that tough, can it?

Though he’s weathered a lot of damage, Fluffy grins beneath his mask, tired but excited. He’s got this in the bag now! For a third time, he cracks the surface of the floor even more, making it jagged and full of holes, and sends another wave of rocks crashing into Wotter. She wobbles, struggling to stay upright, but she forces herself to keep it together. Just a little longer, she thinks. For a third time, she slams into him with all her watery power, crashing like the waves of the tsunami itself, drenching the entire warehouse with the sheer volume of liquid as it bursts upon contact. The trainers and ref find themselves wringing water out of their clothes, dripping uncontrollably. In the middle of a small, wet crater, Fluffy lies unconscious, decisively brought down by the onslaught.

Wotter grins, triumphant. Even the poison pulsing through her doesn’t bring her down. She wobbles a little, stumbling near the edge of unconsciousness, but nevertheless she prepares herself as Fluffy is recalled.

*Emperor_Evulz (Xoo)*

Fluffy (M) Sturdy
Health: 0%
Energy: 45%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*hopeandjoy (Ooo)*

Wotter (F) Torrent
Health: 5% (capped)
Energy: 40%
Status: Panting, but exuberant. Badly poisoned (6% next round). Att +2, Def -1, Spe -1.
Actions: Waterfall ~ Waterfall ~ Waterfall


*Arena Notes:*
- The battle is taking place in an empty warehouse.

*Calculations:*
- Fluffy’s health: 28% - 19% (Waterfall) - 19% (Waterfall) - 23% (Waterfall) = 0%
- Fluffy’s energy: 57% - 4% (Rock Slide) - 4% (Rock Slide) - 4% (Rock Slide) = 45%
- Wotter’s health: 38% - 12% (Rock Slide) - 12% (Rock Slide) - 12% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Toxic) = 5% (capped)
- Wotter’s energy: 49% - 3% (Waterfall) - 3% (Waterfall) - 3% (Waterfall) = 40%

*Other Notes:*
- Fluffy outspeeds Wotter (50 > 35).
- Sturdy let Fluffy survive the second Waterfall at 1% health.
- The third Waterfall was a critical hit.
- The Special Attack drop from Captivate was eliminated when Fluffy was knocked out.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Emperor_Evulz sends out and commands
- hopeandjoy commands


----------



## Totodile (Apr 28, 2015)

*DQ warning for Emperor_Evulz, 48 hours.*


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 30, 2015)

(Alright, sorry, I've been super preoccupied, but I'm alright now)

You did your best Fluffy, now you can rest for as long as you want dear.

Go, *Leaf*! Use *Reflect* to soak up any physical damage, then* Protect* from any attacks, but use* Work Up* if they try to debuff you

*Reflect ~ Protect/Work Up ~ Protect/Work Up*


----------



## Totodile (May 13, 2015)

*DQ warning for hopeandjoy, 48 hours.*


----------



## Totodile (May 15, 2015)

*hopeandjoy is DQ'd.* Emperor_Evulz gets $8, I get $5, Wotter gets 2 exp/hap, and Fluffy gets 1 exp/hap.


----------

